# price of chicken or turkey per lb.



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I feed my dogs a lot of raw chicken. I was just curious to see what people pay per pound. I'm in the process of getting another deep freeze and when someone has a sale I am going to go buy up all their chicken or turkey. I am looking to find out what a cheap price per lb is for turkey or chicken.

So what are you paying per pound for chicken or turkey and what would be a good price to go and stock up my freezer? I am also looking for other suggestions raw meat for my 2 GSDs that would compare with price of chicken.


----------



## Joe Hardesty (Aug 24, 2007)

In Lancaster County PA, directly from poultry supplier:

Chicken backs & necks @ $0.49 per lb.
Free-range organic backs and necks @ $0.75 per lb.
Free-range organic organs (hearts and gizzards) @ $1.49 per lb.
Whole chickens @ $0.99 per lb.
Free-range organic whole chickens @ $1.69 per lb.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Chicken backs & necks $0.18/lb
Ground Turkey $1.69/lb

I think the gizzards and hearts and livers are also around $0.18/lb. Dont remember exactly.

At a meat market in Orlando.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Around here, whole chickens are about .99-1.19 a lb, on sale it can get down to .69. Turkey backs are .49. Necks are .99 I also buy the 10 lb bags of chicken quarters for .69, on sale for .49 These prices are from the grocery store. I know people who buy from co-ops and other sources, but are actually paying as much or more for their meat.

Turkey is more expensive, not sure off hand. I buy a number of them at Thanksgiving and toss them in the freezer then just thaw them out and feed them.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Chicken backs & necks $0.18/lb
> Ground Turkey $1.69/lb
> 
> I think the gizzards and hearts and livers are also around $0.18/lb. Dont remember exactly.
> ...


Damn that's cheap. I get my rmbs through a yahoo feeder group. I pay $17.80 for 40lbs of necks/backs (.45/lb). I go to a meat market and get gizzards & hearts for .99/lb. Young fryers here, sell for .99/lb & leg quarters for .69/lb. I have seen ground turkey for about $1.79/lb....My main problem is trying to get beef or other meat for cheap.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, and I can buy a 10lb bag of chicken quarters for $5 at the meat market I went to in Orlando, forgot about that.

Some stuff there is pretty expensive, but the stuff I usually fed my dogs was reasonably priced. The most expensive being the ground turkey. I would call them up before 2pm and they would have a shopping cart ready for me filled with all my stuff by 2pm the following day. I moved before I ever got the opportunity to ask them if they could charge my card over the phone so I wouldnt have to spend 10 minutes at the checkout while they ring up 100lbs of chicken :lol:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Chicken backs = $0.39/lb. (from grocery store)
Hearts/gizzards/livers = $1.29/lb. (also grocery store)
Old meat from hunter friends' freezers = FREE
Roadkill deer = FREE

Look on my mother's face when I showed her the photo of my Malinois Riot gnawing on the deer's head = priceless!


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

I pay about 0.80/lb for whole chicken.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Look on my mother's face when I showed her the photo of my Malinois Riot gnawing on the deer's head = priceless!


oh, i bet it was :lol: :lol:


----------

